
Labor Department Sues Peter Thiel's Startup for Anti-Asian Bias - vinhboy
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/labor-department-sues-peter-thiel-s-startup-anti-asian-bias-n656016
======
deepwave
This is BS. He's being sued because he's a vocal supporter of Donald Trump.
Let's just be honest.

